# Anyone have brown discharge on day period due and get a BFP after this?



## Loueez27

hey girls, I have had lots of symptoms this month, normally I have a cycle between 26-28 days, Im on CD28 now, I did a test this morning and got a BFN, shortly afterwards I saw light brown discharge when I wiped. Had mild AF pains on and off all week, and lots of other signs, I am still not feeling 100% sure that AF is defiantely going to arrive - hard to explain, but maybe Im being over optimistic! 

I was just wondering if anyone has been in a similar situation - had discharge on day AF is due then managed to get a BFP - if so how many days later?

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Loueez27

thought id try bump this up the listings to see if someone might reply....

ok - so no AF yet - still got mild cramping, TMI warning..... very small dark brown clot, but more like brown CM? earlier - but no flow...
oh and my temperature is still 36.9 same as yesterday. Whenever I have had brown spotting before my AF has got really heavy within a matter of a few hours. 

PLEASE any advice would be great, Im still trying to be positive and hope it could be old blood from last AF!!

x


----------



## mlyn26

sounds quite positive as brown means old blood, mayb left over from implantation bleading. My friend had what you describe and is now 6 mnths pregnant. FX'd for u x


----------



## Loueez27

thank you so much for replying - my OH is away this weekend and Ive been sitting at home going stir crazy! Im becoming addicted to this site. 
Do you know if your friend had the mild cramps aswell as the brown clot/mucus? Its only there when I wipe really. Cramps are so on and off its driving me mad! But ive been cramping all week, but the pain hasnt got any worse. If Af doesnt arrive when do you think I should test again?

Where abouts are you in your cycle? good luck to you for a BFP x


----------



## jms895

I had this and thought it was a one day period!! 4 days later I got a BFP and now Caine is nearly 5 months :D

Good luck


----------



## jms895

I too had cramps but had sore boobs and it came on the day my period normally does, must have been implantation bleeding x


----------



## Loueez27

hey jms - Ive got loads fo symptoms - normally I have very bad mood swings for a week prior to AF - this week none, I have tender boobs, think my nipples are more sensitive, had yellowish CM a week ago - odd for me. Have been constipated and burping quite a lot - how embarrasing! lol. Got a bit of lower back ache, and a few days ago I had like achy/sharp feelings in my groin and my legs ached - felt like Id done a marthon and I hadnt done any exercise! I hope this all leads to a positive - had 3 negative tests over past 3 days - CD 26 - 27- 28. Period normally comes on anywhere between these 3 days. I have only been checking my temp the past two mornings - but it is still 36.9 celcius, and I think it should dip before AF - although not sure its relevant if I have only just started paying attention to it! x


----------



## Kates1122

hey! i had this when i was pregnant with dd, around the day i was supposed to have my AF i got this, i just thought i was starting af and it was light, anyways it only lasted a day and went away, i wasn't trying to get pregnant then, so i didn't test till a week later, and got a very very dark second line right away! Good luck!!!


----------



## banana1011

Hi there,

You mentioned dip in temp when AF arrives and yes, that is true. Typically, you're temp will drop on the day you start spotting or get the dreaded, mean old hag. Last month my temps were up, then on CD24, they dropped and I knew. But, it doesn't ALWAYS mean AF is coming, but as FF says, it typically does.


----------



## Wobin

fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## mlyn26

Loueez27 said:


> thank you so much for replying - my OH is away this weekend and Ive been sitting at home going stir crazy! Im becoming addicted to this site.
> Do you know if your friend had the mild cramps aswell as the brown clot/mucus? Its only there when I wipe really. Cramps are so on and off its driving me mad! But ive been cramping all week, but the pain hasnt got any worse. If Af doesnt arrive when do you think I should test again?
> 
> Where abouts are you in your cycle? good luck to you for a BFP x

she had v sore bb's and cramps. She had the spotting for 4 days. I think you should wait 2 days then TEST!!! X


----------



## jms895

Good luck hun xx


----------



## baby1moretime

Good luck chick sounds promising 
:hugs:


----------



## Loueez27

hey girls - thanks for the good luck wishes... Quick update....

So im still cramping on and off really feels like AF, I have lower back ache, did my temp again this morning and its now 36.7 wheras it was 36.9 yesterday - does that mean AF will be coming? I haven't started charting yet - just taking temps for the past few days.

Slight brown spot this morning - nothing since.... xxx advice please! xxx


----------



## fizz63

I had this last month. Got the brown discharge on the day my period was due ... was really hoping it was going to give me a bfp but unfortunately it was just the start of my period ... my period didnt come for another day or so but still had occassionally brown discharge until that time. i know this isnt what you want to hear and i hope you do get a bfp ... from some of the comments on here it seems that the brown discharge could still result in a bfp .... i hope so 

keep us all posted .... and good luck !


----------



## Loueez27

hi fizz63 - unfortunately I think you are right, my cramps are getting worse now, more frequent as well, they were just once evry 5 - 6 hours, now they are like every hour....- the witch is probably ready to pounce on me any minute. Not happy. I cant imagine that cramps are a good sign even if I am pregnant...
Oh well - another messed up cycle to add to the list! 

thanks to everyone for all your support and advice... baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## kerry414

I googled my symptoms and got your posts... what was the outcome? Hoping positive...


----------



## gobeithio

I have also just googled the syptoms, as they sound like mine, and been dirsected to this site....... what happened?


----------



## Florabelle

Me too. Although I'm already a member of the site! What happened??


----------



## numberthree

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to tell you that I got my BFP on 14DPO after having brown and sometimes pale pink streaked CM, not very much, but it lasted about 3-4 days (10-14 DPO). I still have a little of what I would call discoloured CM, slightly yellowy brown as if tinged by blood but really nothing major.

I wanted to tell you this because I had a very faint BFP two days ago (one you keep looking at and kind of convince yourself there's a line), then two BFNs. Today I used a clearblue digital monitor - no ambiguities there! I know what its like to trawl the web for answers and perhaps this will help you?

My other symptoms are nausea, some hot flashes but my boobs are not sore (yet) even though I have felt some tingling. I've also had some vivid dreams. Last time I was pregnant (son is 15 months) I had alot of creamy CM before my BFP and no brown discharge at all. I guess every pregnancy is different!

Good luck everyone and don't lose hope!


----------



## besty

Ive just come across this post too AF is due today ive been having mild cramps for 3days then dark brown spotting yesterday and today but hardly anything. My cramps are usually so painful but these one i barely notice. I took a test today and BFN not sure if its AF playing tricks and shes going to get me soon!


----------



## mrspagan2011

I started to spot the night before my AF was due. I was sooooo upset! it was brown. light pink and the cramps got worse. That was a good sign that it was AF. AF arrived on Monday just as I knew she may have shown up if BFN. Oh well, I am trying again in a couple of weeks but doing things a little different. Hubby better take all of his vitamins. He;s gonna have a bsuy week during O time! lol ... Good luck TTC ladies ;-)


----------



## bubbles82

Hi ladies!
Just thought I'd bump this post up again as I'm having the same issue. I don't think I'm pregnant as I had what i believe to be a negative test 12DPO, but AF was due 14DPO. I'm now 16DPO and had a temperature drop which started yesterday and I just got some light brown spotting in the morning then nothing, and nothing again today except creamy CM. I've never had spotting before, normally AF arrives and is bright red and lasts for four or five days.

Has anyone had anything similar? I'm just worried it's not BFN or AF and I was hoping to be into my next TTC cycle properly by now but I don't know what's happening!


----------



## CozIvf

Hey!

I had Ivf and I am 12dpo today and started passing small brown clots only when I wipe and discharge onto a liner from 11dpo and today... 

I am praying it's a pregnancy symptom!


----------

